# Crazy trail ride, what should I say?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why are you still obsessing over something that happened several days ago? It's done and over with, and neither you nor the horse were hurt.

I'm pretty sure your mother hasn't given it another thought.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Say nothing. It's over and done with.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

No No, i meant when it happend then... i meant to write this that day?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i wouldnt have said anything. your mom would have realized instantly if you were hurt not to mention if it was just an ego thing that was hurt. moms can tell the slightest thing wrong with there child whether we believe it or not. 
therefore i would not have been upset with how she reacted. if you had fallen then thats a different case. but you didnt and it was the horse who had more harm then you at that moment.  just let that stuff roll off your back


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

k thanks


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you were still in the saddle and probably looked ok. So she asked about the horse.


----------

